# Duck Soup and Healthy Toppings



## hedgieteen (Jun 11, 2012)

Hey guys! Looking for a nutrition pro this time, I have a few things for Pandora but need to know if they're okay to give her 

First, I have some "Kaytee Healthy Toppings" I saw the breeder had them and I picked some up today.. Want to check with you before actually giving them to her.

The second is some "Marshall Ferret Uncle Jims Duck Soup for Ferrets" I bought some and made it for my ferret but he doesn't really like it. I'd like to know if giving it to her is an option before throwing it out.

Healthy Toppings http://www.kaytee.com/products/fiesta-h ... nimals.php
Duck Soup http://www.ferretdepot.com/mm5/merchant ... Code=FS230\

Okay guys, let me know ASAP!


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

There are certainly healthier treats out there, but neither should hurt her. The "toppings" are just dyed, dried bits of papaya, as long as they aren't too sticky (which I'm a little worried about) they should be okay. Just don't want one getting stuck in her mouth. The duck soup is pretty much like a low quality wet cat food. First ingredient is chicken byproduct, not so great, but as a treat it's alright if you already have it on hand. Just remember to feed in moderation, for both of them!


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

As LG said, there are alot healthier treats you can feed your hedgie. Those are pretty much a waste of money, dried fruit isn't recommended because can get stuck in their teeth.


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

Anyone else wondering where the name Duck soup came from when there is no duck? XD


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

"duck soup" is a term that has been used for a really long time in the ferret community, it's their name for soupey wet food.


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

Oooo now that makes more sense! lol thanks!


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

I agree with the above comments, and just wanted to add in a couple of suggestions if you're looking for some good treats to get at a pet store (though fresh/cooked fruits and veggies, plain cooked meat, and baby food all make great treats as well) - I gave Lily the freeze dried shrimp of this brand, PureBites and she liked it - http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.j ... lmdn=Brand They were good to use as a hiding treat, under/in/around toys at night to give her something to do. I also gave her these - http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.j ... ood+Center and she went NUTS over it, even more so than plain cooked meat. I tried all different kinds of flavors with her and she liked them all.


----------



## hedgieteen (Jun 11, 2012)

Thanks guys, she seems okay with both. Seriosuly annointed with the duck soup, like went NUTS.
Hahaha, i give her a few pieces of the papaya in her bowl at night mostly b/c I don't know what else to do with it.
Thanks anyway. <3


----------

